# Meeting Max



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I was in London on Saturday doing some street photography and had a chat with this fella-Max. He's 77 years old and sits outside the site of his favourite pub. Long since gone now. What an amazing bunch of stories he had.

We had a cup of tea and a chat and he told me a bit about his life while I snapped away. A lovely 30 minutes spent in great company.

I'm so glad I took the time out to have a chat. It's inspired me to do it more often

Max

IMG_8236-Edit by Nick Brennan, on Flickr

Max and me

BLANE by Nick Brennan, on Flickr


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

What a great image at the top.

What is that shot on? Looks like a mirrorless? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks,
The shot of Max was taken on my 6D and 50mm f1.4

The shot of Max and me was taken on a Fuji mirrorless


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Image


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Captured a great image there.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice Image Nick - tells a story.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That face tells so many stories to it. Stunning picture


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Great shot! You've got some serious skills


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Great shot mate, not ventured into street photography myself, but you can get some superb shots 

And well done for taking the time to have a chat and listen - we don't seem to do it often enough...


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I’ve started to take it more seriously now I have more time. I aim to get a series of shots but getting their stories too


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Just found another of Max, in a more playful mood! This has a darker edit than the last one. In hindsight I should have maybe switched edits!

IMG_8237-Edit by Nick Brennan, on Flickr


----------



## GaryKinghorn (Dec 10, 2017)

Nice shot. I like this sort of photography, but don't do enough of it myself.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

GaryKinghorn said:


> Nice shot. I like this sort of photography, but don't do enough of it myself.


Thanks,
I've just changed systems from canon to Fuji and I'm hoping to get out more when the weather improves


----------

